# 2005 Altima SER Automatic, Need Advice



## jay_khan288 (Feb 11, 2012)

Heys guys im new here, Just got My 2005 Nissan Altima SER Smoke exterior with 90k mileages on it. Currently everything is stock, so i was wondering wht beginner mods should i install.

I wanna change tires, Would 245/40/18 be good or should it remain stock ? Also wht brand tires ?

I wanna change the Fog light colors? and im also looking for the fog light finishers cant find does anyone know where i can get them ?

Where can i get the S5 Grill ? Cant find it anywhere?


----------

